# [INSTALLATION]  demande d' avis d'utilisateurs (résolu)

## syrack

salut

Voila je suis pour le moment sur ubuntu feisty et j' ai entendu parler de gentoo. J' ai plusieurs questions a poser avant de me lancer dans son installation.

voila ma configuration pc pour information :

- P4 dual core 2.6 ghz 2 x 1mega de cache L2

- CM p5pv2d deluxe asus

- 1024 megas de ram dual channel

- geforce 7300 gs 256 megas

- HD 80 gigas s-ata

1 ) combien de temps approximatif me prendrais l install de gentoo?

2 ) quel sont votre avis sur cette distribution niveau perfomance et stabilité?

3 ) je joue actuellement a world of warcraft et j aimerais savoir si l'installation de ce jeu requièrent une compilation ou si on doit utilise wine ?

merci d' avance pour vos réponses.

bonne journéeLast edited by syrack on Sun Oct 14, 2007 5:11 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> combien de temps approximatif me prendrais l install de gentoo? 

 La première fois, j'ai pris presque toute une après-midi pour installer Gentoo tranquillement avec le handbook en essayant de comprendre toute les étapes.   :Smile: 

Après l'installation de base, ben ça dépend de ce que tu installe : compiler KDE est bien plus long que compiler fluxbox par exemple ...

 *Quote:*   

> quel sont votre avis sur cette distribution niveau perfomance et stabilité? 

 Niveau performance, elle me convient parfaitement, bon bien sûr faut pas partir dans Gentoo avec l'idée que compiler soi-même accélerera le système de façon extraordinaire, mais le système des USE flags est tout simplement génial !

Pour la stabilité, c'est un parfait compromis entre des versions ultra-récentes des logiciels et boguées et des versions datant de l'invention de la machine à café.

Personnellement, je n'ai encore jamais eu de bogue notable (<HS>d'ailleurs, j'y pense, ça fait maintenant un an que j'utilise Gentoo !  :Very Happy:  </HS>

 *Quote:*   

> je joue actuellement a world of warcraft et j aimerais savoir si l'installation de ce jeu requièrent une compilation ou si on doit utilise wine ?

 Euh, ben étant donné que WoW n'est pas un logiciel open source, on ne dispose pas de ses sources et il serait donc difficile de compiler quoi que ce soit ... :p

À part wine qu'il te faudra utiliser si tu veux y jouer  :Wink: 

Edit : par contre, pourrais-tu respecter les règles de ce forum ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html ) s'il te plaît ?

Je pense au titre de ton sujet notamment ...

----------

## YetiBarBar

Salut,

Pourrais tu metttre ton titre en confirmité avec les conventions du forum? (voir topic "Comment poster" ou s'inspirer des autres sujets et se demander à quoi servent les [] )

Pour tes questions :

1°/ Outre les temps de compilation qui rendent l'installation infiniment plus longue que celle de Ubuntu, celà dépend énormément de toi. En général, j'ai tendance à dire aux débutants (sous Gentoo), qu'il leur faut une bonne semaine avant d'avoir un système complétement opérationnel (ie Environnement style Gnome ou Kde, navigateur Internet, etc.)

Et avant de maitriser correctement sa Gentoo, de longs mois ...

2°/ Niveau performance : très dépendant des choix bons ou mauvais que tu vas faire mais il faut pas s'attendre à un système plus réactifs ou rapide qu'Ubuntu. La véritable optimisation de Gentoo, c'est de n'installer vraiment que le minimum. 

Niveau stabilité : trèsstable même en ~arch (branche dite instable)

3°/ Si ça tourne sous Ubuntu avec Wine, tu n'aura rien de faire d'autres que d'installer Wine (en le compilant) (je ne joue pas à WoW)

EDIT : Oups ! J'ai pensé très stable même en "instable" et écrit instable en ~arch ... 1000 excuses ...Last edited by YetiBarBar on Sun Oct 14, 2007 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Ca dépend pas seulement de la machine, mais aussi beaucoup de toi.

Entre 2 jours si t'es bon à "l'abandon par KO" au bout d'une semaine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Pas trop d'accord avec le point 2 de yetiBarbar, pour ma part je trouve que la branche ~amd64 ( testing ) est plus que stable.

Et dans l'ensemble , cette distro est disons plus ou moins robuste selon le niveau de compétences.

On formate et reinstalle beaucoup chez les ubuntutiens, ce qui est beaucoup plus rare ici.

Par contre , parfois les mises a jour oblige a attendre certains drivers, c'est le cas aujourd'hui encore avec les derniers drivers ATI qui ne devraient pas trop tarder.

Donc tout ca varie selon plusieurs criteres, de la a la juger instable , hum non je ne crois pas, ou alors il faut trancher sur "instable", instable pour moi equivaut a chaine de compilation cassée, probleme insoluble ...

Gentoo demande un peu plus d'attention et de travail qu'une ubuntu , l'essence meme de la distro qui veut ca.

Pour le temps d'installation, sur une config similaire a la tienne , cela m'a pris 8 heures de compilation + config.

Si c'est ta premiere installation , faudra compter un peu plus quand meme, donc une demie-journée environ.

EDIT: systeme +xorg + xfce  :Wink: Last edited by ryo-san on Sun Oct 14, 2007 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syrack

merci beaucoup de ses réponses.

Si vous avez d autres avis, faites en part merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## syrack

j hésite a l installer. C est clair que ubuntu n est pas se qui as de plus stable du moin pour moi. Chaque mise a jour peut provoqué des instabilités. Enfin, j aimerais avoir un systèmes robuste afin de pouvoir commencer a m' autoformé au php , xhtml et css.

Voila en gros, sa me fait pas peur de prendre du temps a l installation car la premiere fois que j ai installé linux sur ma machine j ai prit 6 jours a peu près avec installation de world of warcraft.

a quoi voit on qd une mise a jour oblige  a attendre les nouveaux drivers?

merci beaucoup

----------

## Temet

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Si c'est ta premiere installation , faudra compter un peu plus quand meme, donc une demie-journée environ.
> 
> EDIT: systeme +xorg + xfce 

 

Non non non et non!

J'ai vécu l'install party Gentoo et je peux te dire qu'en plus d'une demie journée, pas UN SEUL est parti avec un système!

Le plus avancé avait entamé la compilation de Gnome, avec 3 PCs (5 coeurs en tout je crois) en distcc.

Ca lui prendra certainement plus d'une demie journée, plus d'une aussi.

Surtout que si t'installes un stage3, c'est mignon mais faut le recompiler une fois les flags configurés, sinon ça sert à rien.

----------

## syrack

arf apparemment l installation de gentoo est très très très longue et étant donné que j ai qd même besoin de mon PC je pense pas testé sur celui-ci .

merci beaucoup de ces réponses , c est vraiment un forum très réactif .

EDIT : par contre si vous avez d autre conseil sur les distributions les plus robustes a faire part, je suis ouvert

----------

## Magic Banana

 *syrack wrote:*   

> si vous avez d autre conseil sur les distributions les plus robustes a faire part, je suis ouvert

 

Il me semble qu'il y a une réponse évidente : Debian GNU/Linux. Niveau stabilité on ne fait pas mieux (en restant dans la branche stable bien sûr !). Comme en plus tu utilisais déjà Ubuntu, tu ne seras pas dépaysé. Son installation (choisis bien la netinstall) est enfantine...

----------

## syrack

ok merci 

je met un résolu

au revoir tous le monde et merci de votre accueil

----------

## YetiBarBar

Oups ! J'ai pensé très stable même en "instable" et écrit instable en ~arch ... 1000 excuses ...

(Corrigé par edit ....)

----------

## ryo-san

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non non non et non!
> 
> J'ai vécu l'install party Gentoo et je peux te dire qu'en plus d'une demie journée, pas UN SEUL est parti avec un système!
> ...

 

Je maintiens le temps pourtant, pour la compilation, de 8 heures environs, ca a ete ma plus grosse surprise 

et me rappelle avoir eu une larme a l'oeil tellement j'etais content d'avoir investit dans le core2duo  :Wink: .

Connais pas trop le pentium 4 bi-core mais on devrait tourner dans ces eaux la.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Surtout que si t'installes un stage3, c'est mignon mais faut le recompiler une fois les flags configurés, sinon ça sert à rien

 

le temps comporte la recompil du system.

----------

